# O Scale layout



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I might have posted this in the wrong forum before but I have made a rendering of my rail yard which will be located on the side of my yard. I provided a jpg for the rail yard and another to show where in my yard they will be placed (in the red box). Let me know what you think of it. I made the Box car house big enough to hold many cars so I could keep them out of the elements. I'd also like to have the inner circle connected to the rail yard somehow I just haven’t figured it out yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like you'll have a lot of room, gonna' be a very nice layout!


----------

